# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  IA64, HPPA and SPARC Ports Archive Open

## TheFridge

<p>Fabio Massimo Di Nitto has officially announced the <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000040.html">Ports Archive</a> for IA64 (Itanium), HPPA (1.1 or later), and UltraSPARC. A purely volunteer effort, the ports team will make Ubuntu available to communities sometimes neglected by other distributions. Find out more and say hello to the team in the #ubuntu-ports channel on freenode.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

